# Are there husbands out there afraid of sex with thier wives after thier own affair??



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband recently told me of his mistake while we were seperated. 

We are getting closer, but he seems hesitant to make a move on me, but he is kissing me and tightly hugging me with a bit of wandering hands.

I sort of want to take the opportinuty to just turn him on so he can't say no. 

We have not been sexually intimate since July so it does feel a bit awkward for me to get the courage up to initiate, but I so want him. I wanted him before I knew of his infedility. 

I don't feel I am rewarding him, but reconnecting with my husband.

Hes coming over to our house tonight and I have arranged for our children to be at his parents. I plan to wear sexy undergarments that he will hopefully be sure to notice no underwear line on my jeans nad hopefully wonder. I have told him through text that I want him to make a move and want to get back to us having sex. 

Hes coming over straight from work without going home to change his clothes. We are going out to a steak dinner and he usually wants to hurry up and go because well it is food. Then we are going to the store for to look for Ipods for our kids.

So I hope we get enough alone time at home for the opportinuty

Any men have any ideas??


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Well my affair was only an EA - no physical contact - so I'm sure that makes it different, but for me. Nope. Not even a little bit. My wife and I first had sex three days after D day and it was the most intense sex we've ever had. 

He may be scared to either make a move or to read the normal signals. I would never have initiated sex after my affair - not in a million years - out of fear of getting kicked in the nuts for presuming I could touch her after cheating on her. She went for it and I jumped right in with her. You may just have to jump on him. Of course this is predicated on my experiences. We had a good sex life before hand so that helped, if yours was already problematic the above may be bad advice.


----------



## El Kid (Dec 14, 2011)

Our sex life has never been the same after the affair. We both feel kinda awkward. I don't think it will ever recover even though everything else seems ok.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Blue:

Make sure he gets tested for STDs before you re-ignite your sex life.


----------

